# Wood fired pizza oven



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I can't eat at sherwood since I saw that "skater kid" outside having a smoke or something, then stuffed something in the garbage then went inside and made a sandwich without washing his hands. Not a germaphobe but I don't like garbage.
> 
> And Sherwood was WAY better when the old guy owned it. Pretty sure he was Marcello who had a shop in the big complex on Preston. The special sauce was twice what it is now. the north african guy who runs it now skimps a bit


Yeah its a dive but they always wear gloves, I've been eating there for eons and have never been sick. :laughing:

I haven't found the quality has degraded at Sherwood like it has at Dirienzo's. I'm a fan of the hot porchetta but I just can't stand a stale bun.

Yeah Marcello now runs the Deli's at 345 Preston and 99 Bank. I haven't been there in a while but I grabbed lunch when I was working at the dentist office on Preston and in the Rideau Club on bank. It was good but nothing to write home about.

Guess I ventured a little off topic, long story short there are three wood fired pizza places I know of in Ottawa and none of them a Neapolitan style. I'll shoot you a PM when the new one opens up. :thumbup:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

stonecutter -

I went to Frank Pepe's a couple of times with couple of Italian guys I worked with (they were part of a family that was a major masonry supplier earlier) and a couple of cops. The pizza was great and that was one of the first traditional coal fired pizzas in the area. We never got a bill because we had police with us. Not far from Sally's but I never got to Sally's.

My Italian friends liked to go to the other restaurant that had a lot of fire people, our customers and politicians and the concrete walls around the parking lot before they moved down to the harbor area in about 1990. They had great squinigelli/squid(sp?). Very often no bill.

Ever been to the Italian Society near Hartford?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

concretemasonry said:


> stonecutter -
> 
> I went to Frank Pepe's a couple of times with couple of Italian guys I worked with (they were part of a family that was a major masonry supplier earlier) and a couple of cops. The pizza was great and that was one of the first traditional coal fired pizzas in the area. We never got a bill because we had police with us. Not far from Sally's but I never got to Sally's.
> 
> ...


We are Frank Pepe peps too. Sally's is on the same street...a little before Pepe's if you come down from the yale side.

Scrungilli? Those are sea snails. Never eat those before but I would try them now...my wife has turned me into a bit of a foodie.

Never been to the I/S in Hartford. Whats there?...besides Italians that is.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

concretemasonry said:


> stonecutter -
> 
> I went to Frank Pepe's a couple of times with couple of Italian guys I worked with (they were part of a family that was a major masonry supplier earlier)


O&G?...CT Stone(Milford)? Tilcon?:laughing:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stonecutter said:


> Maybe I can get you up here to help schlep pails of clay-earth in exchange for pizza till you puke! :laughing:Unlike a brick dome, I can cure that sucker as soon as its finished and make pizzas the same day!:thumbsup:


I'm an excellent schlepper and would love the opportunity. In fact if you build this without me I will have to defriend you on facebook.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> I'm an excellent schlepper and would love the opportunity. In fact if you build this without me I will have to defriend you on facebook.


I'm on Facebook? Hmmmm....I closed that account almost 3 years ago.:whistling

But if you would like to schlep then who am I to deny you? I'll get the bulk of the work squared away first, like the base,floor and the stone components like the arched opening. I see no reason this thing cant be built and used the same day.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stonecutter said:


> I'm on Facebook? Hmmmm....I closed that account almost 3 years ago.:whistling
> 
> But if you would like to schlep then who am I to deny you? I'll get the bulk of the work squared away first, like the base,floor and the stone components like the arched opening. I see no reason this thing cant be built and used the same day.



Yeah well I opened an account a long time ago and never went back. I was just trying to threaten you in a modern passive aggressive way.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> I can get in details of discussion that ancient Romans who invented both spiedini(look it up if you want) and pizza didnt know what propane gas fired grills are like but those are useless...
> 
> There is certain levels of marinating and certain levels of juices produces while cooking on wood/wooden coal based grills.
> 
> And your experience will be truely authenic whether you cooking fillet mignon steak or just some spiedini for friends and relatives.


Get into those details please...but put them in the wood oven thread!:thumbsup:

IMO its debatable who invented pizza it really depends on if you mean the modern version or origins.

The biggest difference I see between gas and wood(charcoal) cooking besides the fuel is the heat.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

Any progress on the oven? Visit traditionaloven.com if you haven't already.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

drystoneoven said:


> Any progress on the oven? Visit traditionaloven.com if you haven't already.


So, are you a contractor or an attorney?


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

Why, are you going to report me to the mods?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

drystoneoven said:


> Why, are you going to report me to the mods?


No, I wont need to...they are on top of things. If they think you belong here you stay. If not you go...its that simple.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds intimidating. I am an attorney, but I also have been paid to do some pretty complex masonry jobs, so I'm vouching for myself.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

drystoneoven said:


> Sounds intimidating. I am an attorney, but I also have been paid to do some pretty complex masonry jobs, so I'm vouching for myself.


Not trying to make it sound anything but the way it is. This is a professional contractor forum and a lot of people that are not professional contractors come in here. 

I'm not saying you wont be able to stay, that's a moderator decision.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

IMHO which counts for nothing he is well qualified to post here even if masonry isn't his main form of income. I'm interested in his dry stone approach and experience which can add a lot to this forum. 

Plus he gets bonus points for being honest about his employment.

I've never told you guys this but I'm actually a hairdresser.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> IMHO which counts for nothing he is well qualified to post here even if masonry isn't his main form of income.



What do you need a lawyer now Luki?:laughing:

Its obvious from his thread he can do dry work. I put that rely up as an inquiry...not trying to run him off.:thumbsup:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stonecutter said:


> What do you need a lawyer now Luki?:laughing:


Well yes, but that is besides the point. 

I'm just trying desperately to keep my post count ahead of yours. It is an exercise in futility though as your fingers seem to be extremely trigger happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> Well yes, but that is besides the point.
> 
> I'm just trying desperately to keep my post count ahead of yours. It is an exercise in futility though as your fingers seem to be extremely trigger happy. :thumbsup:


and because its a rain day for me and I have the laptop right here, maybe I'll just stay up till midnight and give you a lesson in futility!:laughing:

Beside, Italian240 is the guy you should have been focused on. He joined a year after I did and he blew by both of us,:laughing:


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

lukachuki said:


> I've never told you guys this but I'm actually a hairdresser.


You didn't need to tell any of is, it's been blatantly obvious for years...........


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> Plus he gets bonus points for being honest about his employment.
> 
> I've never told you guys this but I'm actually a hairdresser.


Yeah but he said hes a lawyer.:laughing:

Luki, thats ok..inner10 admitted he is a ballerina.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stonecutter said:


> Beside, Italian240 is the guy you should have been focused on. He joined a year after I did and he blew by both of us,:laughing:


I try to set reasonable goals.


----------



## drystoneoven (Feb 27, 2012)

I may be a lawyer, but I'd rather be a florist!:thumbup:

Seriously though, I figured the biggest problem with non-contractors coming in here was that they would be looking for free advice. As a lawyer, I know how annoying that is, and I'm not asking for advice. I'm just sharing something that I thought people might want to see, and maybe someone will get some ideas and be inspired from what I've done. Don't worry I most likely won't be sticking around to post after I get done with the project I'm working on.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

drystoneoven said:


> I may be a lawyer, but I'd rather be a florist!:thumbup:
> 
> Seriously though, I figured the biggest problem with non-contractors coming in here was that they would be looking for free advice. As a lawyer, I know how annoying that is, and I'm not asking for advice. I'm just sharing something that I thought people might want to see, and maybe someone will get some ideas and be inspired from what I've done. Don't worry I most likely won't be sticking around to post after I get done with the project I'm working on.


Dont stop posting your drystone projects..and please dont think I was trying to get you out of here.

Its a public forum after all...and projects like this are always nice to see.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

IHI said:


> Save yourself a ton of money and trouble by just buying a Traegar pellet grill. Get the exact same wood flavor you will with a wood oven, and there is no headache...set the thermometer to cooking temp, and time your pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> We do a ton of oven cooking on our traegar in the summer just so we dont heat the house up with A/C on....I'm yet to find any food that does'nt taste better coming off the traeger...or any other pellet grill for that matter. sure you wont have the mystic of the dedicated wood fired pizza oven, but for less money you will have a cooking tool that you will smack yourself for not getting years ago.



Move my traeger


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

....and the lawyer jokes.......you ever get tired of the lawyer jokes? LOL


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Ohhhh!!!! LOVE my Traeger....I just didn't get it


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Doing a pavilion at a catering /wedding place. Just ate a slice from this beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Doing a pavilion at a catering /wedding place. Just ate a slice from this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decent, I was at a charity event with two pizza ovens rocking and three guys making pies last night. Wish I had one myself.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

NYgutterguy said:


> Doing a pavilion at a catering /wedding place. Just ate a slice from this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rather elegant ! Thank you for sharing.


----------

